# Протрузии дисков L2-S1, spina bifida posterior S1, спондилоартроз и велосипед



## 4at (31 Май 2010)

Здравствуйте! Ситуация такая.

Мне 23 года, вес 90 кг, рост 186. Лет пять плотно занимаюсь волейболом (тренера нет). Последний год стала побаливать поясница, т.е. после тренировки болит и трудно разогнуться после сидячего положения, но на следующий день становится легче.

Я сделал МСКТ позвоночника, вот что мне написали:

На компьютерных томограммах поясничного отдела позвоночника и серии реконструкций физиологический поясничный лордоз выпрямлен. Костно-травматических изменений в позвонках не выявлено. Умеренно снижена высота межпозвонковых дисков в сегментах L2-S1. В сегменте L2-L3 определяется задняя циркулярная протрузия диска 2мм. В сегменте L3-L4 задняя циркулярная, больше влево протрузия диска до 4мм. В сегменте L4-L5 задняя циркулярная протрузия диска 3мм. В сегменте L5-S1 определяется задняя центральная протрузия диска 3мм. В межпозвонковых суставах проявления спондилоартроза. Определяется незаращение дуги S1 слева.

*Заключение:* КТ-признаки остеохондроза поясничного отдела позвоночника с протрузиями дисков L2-L3, L3-L4, L4-L5, L5-S1. Спондилоартроз. Spina bifida posterior S1.


Сейчас продолжаю заниматься волейболом, но чуть-чуть сбавил нагрузку до трех раз в неделю (и жалеть себя чуток стал). Хочу пойти в тренажерный зал укрепить мышцы спины, вот только не знаю, какие упражнения этому будут способствовать.

И еще. Я решил купить велосипед для поездок на работу. Может ли ухудшится мое состояние при езде на велосипеде и есть ли смысл покупать велосипед с задними амортизаторами.

Спасибо.


----------

